# Howdy from Texas



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

welcome


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Howdy and welcome from another Texan . I can't really help you with suggestions for places to ride though, I'm on the other side of the state from you.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## DRiggs (May 24, 2012)

Thank you for the warm welcome. I love my horses and wish I could spend a lot more time on them. I love camping out with them. Sam Houston Forest is were I spend most of my time riding. I would like to find other places in my area.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I live in Pasadena! I can't help you find any places to ride, though, because I just ride in my own pasture.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Howdy fellow Texan! I'm a bit far from Baytown, but welcome to the forum. There are some awesome peoples here!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the horse forum


----------



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

Welcome! DFW here...


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

Welcome from the Austin area!


----------



## DRiggs (May 24, 2012)

Lots of Texans here. Hi to everyone.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Charm and I say "Welcome!"









Come check in on the Texas Friends Thread .. (see my signature)


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy from the Beaumont area!


----------

